# Kenmore water heater



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Did/does ao smith make kenmore water heaters. I have an 2007 heater. I was told a ao gas valve would fit it. Any info??????


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

If its still under waranty have henmore send it to you if not sell a new one and I thinh they are correct ao will fit not sure tho


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

Kenmore is made by A.O. Smith. ****ty heaters but they will certainly sent out replacement parts. I have run into a ton of them around these parts ever since Lowe's started showing up around here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Kenmore is manufactured by AO Smith.

In general the parts should be interchangeable. However, AO Smith will not be any help to you. They will require that you go through Sears for replacement parts. Especially if it is under warranty.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Lowes sales wkirlpool here and sear sales kenmore here


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe that's who sells them. I dislike both. Hahaha. But definitely AO Smith


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol that makes two


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Did/does ao smith make kenmore water heaters. I have an 2007 heater. I was told a ao gas valve would fit it. Any info??????


Hire a plumber..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You couldn't tell by looking at it?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Hire a plumber..


Hire a service plumber.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree....

hire a plumber


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

revenge said:


> Lowes sales wkirlpool here and sear sales kenmore here


Same thing around here, homecheapo sells GE made by Rheem by me.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You couldn't tell by looking at it?


Yes it all looked the same as an ao smith. Just asking before i go buy the part


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Sell them a State water heater and get rid of that A.O. %^$*(#@! JUNK


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes it all looked the same as an ao smith. Just asking before i go buy the part


Sell them a Rheem and use that aosmith for ur rocket project


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'd sell them a Bradford white!!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd sell them a Bradford white!!!!!


BW are junk around here


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

All water heaters are junk these days I usually stick with any of the big three Bradford, AO Smith, or Rheem. They all equally suck in my opinion have had issues with all of them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> BW are junk around here


You're just mad because Moen doesn't make a water heater. :laughing:


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> You're just mad because Moen doesn't make a water heater. :laughing:


Moen dosent even make faucets anymore. Some huge corporate conglomerate bought the name and slaps it on whatever junk they have made overseas. I still like Moen faucets but its not your daddy's Moen any longer. Think Kohler is the last American made faucet company left. And I'm not a Kohler lover at all. Their China is fine but faucets suck.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

plumber101us said:


> Sell them a State water heater and get rid of that A.O. %^$*(#@! JUNK


:laughing::jester::laughing::jester::whistling2:

You don't know, do you?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

JK949 said:


> :laughing::jester::laughing::jester::whistling2:
> 
> You don't know, do you?


I do... ::also laughing::

When you do someday have a state waterheater with a warranty problem, let us know who answers the phone # printed in the booklet the heater comes with. Your gonna be so surprised... ::


----------



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

*replacement thermostats*

For years residential water heaters used insertion thermostats equipped with a pilot safety to shut off gas flow, an E.C.O. (energy cutoff to shut down the pilot and main burner in case of an overtemp condition and a gas pressure regulator to provide a constant even gas pressure to the burner, major differences in the gas controls seemed to be the following;

1, Shank length varies to compensate for different thickness in tank insulation.
2, Manifold burner pressure setting, fixed often set between 3 to 5" of water column.
3, Temperature range- residential tanks typically 160 max, light comercial tanks 180 degrees max.
4, E.C.O. non resetting or resetting, nonrestting is like a thermal fuse you throw the valve out if it trips.
Most valves are 3/4"m.i.p.s. on the shank, 1/2"f.i.p.s. inlet and inverted tube on the outlet connection, if you use the wrong shank length on a burner that doesn't use a flex connection your burner will not be centered under the tank, if you use the wrong manifold burner pressure you will over or under fire the tank. Most valves were made by Robertshaw or White Rodgers for years and lots (not all) of their valves are interchangeable, however honeywell has entered the market with a self diagnostic millivolt powered valve, time will tell how it survives. One other note early American brand flame safegaurd water heaters utilized a left hand thermocouple which is no longer available and most be upgraded with a new burner assembly available free of charge due to a lawsuit.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

slumplumber said:


> For years residential water heaters used insertion thermostats equipped with a pilot safety to shut off gas flow, an E.C.O. (energy cutoff to shut down the pilot and main burner in case of an overtemp condition and a gas pressure regulator to provide a constant even gas pressure to the burner, major differences in the gas controls seemed to be the following;
> 
> 1, Shank length varies to compensate for different thickness in tank insulation.
> 2, Manifold burner pressure setting, fixed often set between 3 to 5" of water column.
> ...


If you know so much about this, about a full intro of yourself before we slum ya..???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It worked great


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It worked great


TX MECH!! About time I see ur name again!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It worked great


You should ask Admin to change your user name.

TX SVC PLUMBER has a nice ring to it. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> :laughing::jester::laughing::jester::whistling2:
> 
> You don't know, do you?


Should we tell him?
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

